# Anyone with Migranes



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is very promicing for Migranes suffers. If you get migranes I would read this.It is medscape and you have to register, but its free.On a side note this drug also helps with nausea and dyspepsia. http://www.medscape.com/reuters/prof/2001/...202clin012.html ------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Thanks for the info Eric. I'm going to check my migraine meds to see if they're this type.Ty


----------



## Pookie's Mom (Dec 21, 2000)

Eric, IMITRIX has helped me more than I can say! It's given me back my life..I use to have headackes 20+ day's out of the month and they crippled me more than IBS does! I think they somehow must correct the problem because it seems after taking this a few years, the headaches are less often...and less severe. Now I may get several a year instead of 20 a month! I highly recommend anyone that has migraines contact their doctor and see if imitrix is ok for them to take..Regards,Pookie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

While mine aren't that severe, but like Pookie, I also find that when I take a drug that really can get rid of a headache it seems to break the cycle and the headaches get further apart.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks for the info! I'd like to convince my daughter to try something like this. She gets them several times a month.JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Interestingly enough this drug, sumatriptan can also be used for some gi problems.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

